# Headset size and stem angle for a 2008 Synapse



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a brand new 2008 (size 53) Synapse Aluminum frame I bought for my wife. I need a head set. Does anyone know what size headset this frame takes? It does not have a tapered head tube. I also need a stem. Does anyone know what angle stem came on an Aluminum Synapse?

Thanks


----------



## 4dmg (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a 2010 Synapse Alloy (size 54). The headset is a Cane Creek labeled IS24. The 100mm Cannondale C3 stem on my bike has a very low rise--6 degrees I think.


----------

